# Why do you spend so much time on UKAPS



## zanguli-ya-zamba (20 Aug 2013)

Hi Members,
I know that most of you spend a lot of time on UKAPS, so I wanted to know why ?

I spend a lot of time on our community (maybe too much haha), why ?
Because every time I am on UKAPS I learn something or I build up more acknowledge on what I already know, I also like the sharing we have here with different members. 
Seeing the different creation of members push me to do better, like when I see stu scape or george, piece of fish, and lot more etc.
An other think that make me comeback all the time is seeing the evolution of members, in their aquascape skills.

In fact I just love that community, and wanted to say thank you the founder, moderators and all the nice members that I have "met" !!!!!! Hope one day I could meet some in real life 

cheers 
Zanguli


----------



## oldbloke (20 Aug 2013)

I have no friends......


----------



## NatureBoy (20 Aug 2013)

my girlfriend doesn't understand me...


----------



## sciencefiction (20 Aug 2013)

I get bored looking at my own tanks.....


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (20 Aug 2013)

I am lucky that mine understand me a bit ! Hahaha. But it doesn't mean that she push me in the hobby hahaha


----------



## sa80mark (20 Aug 2013)

I use my phone and pop on whenever I have 2 mins spare, I learn something new ever time I log on thats what keeps me coming back also great friendly members give great advice and help constantly,  you can't fail to be impressed with this place


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 Aug 2013)

oldbloke said:


> I have no friends......



You have UKAPS friends



NatureBoy said:


> my girlfriend doesn't understand me...



Mine too

Im on for inspiration, and its the friendliest forum with all the info and advice I might need for my new hobby


----------



## Henry (20 Aug 2013)

My obsessive nature compels me to do so.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (20 Aug 2013)

Henry said:


> My obsessive nature compels me to do so.


HAHAHAHA 
Exactly Henry I totally forgot this reason !!!!


----------



## NatureBoy (20 Aug 2013)

NatureBoy said:


> my girlfriend doesn't understand me...


 
...actually I take that back a bit...fair play to her, last week during a romantic getaway to Bordeaux I happened to spot a perfect nymphoides to finish off my scape (a micro version of a lilly). Only problem was it was in a public "jardin botantique". There was a couple of tiny plantlets that were growing in an overflow away from the main display, in the spirit of mother nature and propagation I hatched a plan to return the next day and gather the little beauties, naturegirl was with me all the way!


----------



## tim (20 Aug 2013)

Inspiration oh and I'm in love with ceg


----------



## niru (20 Aug 2013)

Apart from many above and more, when I get frustrated with my tank failures, i come here to get inspired... and not loose hope.

Rekindle that old love affair.



niru


----------



## Michael W (20 Aug 2013)

I am relatively new to the planted side of the hobby and being interested in Biology ,fish keeping and growing aquatic plants seem to fulfill my thirst for knowledge. By lurking around the forum then becoming a member I have gained new insight in caring for the needs of plant's. Although, I have became more knowledgeable than prior to joining the forum I have a lot more to learn from this awesome community, that is why i spend a lot of time on UKAPS.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Aug 2013)

I need to keep an eye on you lot. 

Seriously though - it is just nice to spend time with like-minded folk, helping the less experienced, sharing the love and always learning something new. 

I am bias but I think UKAPS is the best planted tank resource in the world. That's surely a good reason to spend lots of time on here!


----------



## oldbloke (20 Aug 2013)

It's enabled me to do stuff like this.
I know it's very basic but PLANTS ARE GROWING!!!!!!


IMG_5251 by threequartersky, on Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Aug 2013)

Personally, I find it a new and inspiring way of choosing wallpaper - these are just some of my current favourites...


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (20 Aug 2013)

George Farmer said:


> I am bias but I think UKAPS is the best planted tank resource in the world. That's surely a good reason to spend lots of time on here!



I exactly think that ! 
When I explain to friend or people that I am in a forum of aquatic plants and planted tank, that how I describe ukaps. 

Cheers


----------



## Spartacus (20 Aug 2013)

lol at the wallpapers 

I come here because I find it a nice relaxing escape from the "real" world.

And I enjoy my new found hobby!


----------



## nayr88 (21 Aug 2013)

It's such an active forum it's pretty close to a chat room at time with how quick it moves.

Good group of well mannered and knowledgable people.

Great pictures
Well presented 
It's just a great little escape when I have two minutes...in the breaks on tv or doing a poo, on my lunch break or when I'm waiting for my gf to get ready haha...I find myself always having a click through.


----------



## Henry (21 Aug 2013)

nayr88 said:


> doing a poo


 
Not ashamed to say that I do this too. If not for this, then what were smart phones invented for?


----------



## flygja (21 Aug 2013)

Wallpaper and poo, at least I can say I'm on UKAPS for one of the two reasons too, no prizes for guessing 

Actually I wish I had more time for UKAPS. My daily routine only allows me to check my alerts and maybe look through the first 3 pages of whats new. 

Oh, and UKAPS has Clive and Darrel


----------



## foxfish (21 Aug 2013)

Because I am retired!


----------



## ghostsword (21 Aug 2013)

You will not find better aquascapers than here.. always new things to see and learn.. And Ceg is here.


----------



## Ady34 (21 Aug 2013)

Great thread Zanguli 
I, like George, find it great to be around like minded people. None of my friends have an interest in the hobby, so being a member of a forum like this is great for sharing, learning and being inspired. There are many top world class aquascapers here willing to give their time and share their experience which is great for the hobby. Experts with vast knowledge to put substance to the theories give you 100% total confidence in the advice given. The community as a whole is very generous and for new members, new hobbyists and more seasoned aquascapers alike there is always great response. Plus theres the occasional event to look forward to along the way too.
When i found ukaps i was like a kid in a sweet shop.....and i still am 
....and like Troi says, theres the inspiration gained from all the wallpaper samples too 
Ady.


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Aug 2013)

Wallpaper aside ...Ady and George have said it all for me...


----------



## roadmaster (21 Aug 2013)

I feel much better dumping Nitrogen,phosphates, in my tank's than I did before.
I recall once telling a member on another forum that only an idiot would do what I now do each week
I am sorry Jack!


----------



## flygja (21 Aug 2013)

Ady34 said:


> None of my friends have an interest in the hobby, so being a member of a forum like this is great for sharing, learning and being inspired


This is so true. I have 2 or 3 whom I've influenced into planted tanks but they're not as serious about it. UKAPS helps to keep me motivated!


----------



## jojouk (21 Aug 2013)

kind of makes me feel less of a geek?


----------



## terry82517 (1 Sep 2013)

Ha I thought that about all the wallpaper too!


----------



## Ben Hooper (1 Sep 2013)

Tapatalk is so convenient to pop on and I still need to learn a lot!


----------

